# Remote apple TV et mac mini



## Vmul (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'acheter un magnifique apple tv et tout marche..... ou presque.
Hormis les mesquineries habituelles (pas de airplay sur mon mac mini late 2009) pour lesquelles j'étais au courant, je constate que chaque fois que j'utilise ma télécommande pour piloter l'Apple TV j'ai mon mini qui se réveille et qui réagit (mise en route de iTunes, variation du volume si je monte ou je descend à l'écran, etc.).
Par contre mon MBA (mid 2013) lui se fiche totalement de la télécommande et c'est très bien ainsi.

Ma question comment découpler mon Mini de la télécommande???

NB: Les 2 machines tourne sous Maverick


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Novembre 2013)

Dans Itunes , préférences , appareils  il y a une rubrique télécommande


----------



## Vmul (6 Novembre 2013)

Ben j'ai cru que ça marchait mais non, iTune sur mon mini indique aucune télécommande et j'ai même coupé le partage à domicile, mais rien n'y fait le mac se réveille et réagit chaque fois que j'utilise la télécommande (apple ou mon Harmony...)

Grrrrr


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2013)

dans les preferences système, puis "Sécurité", désactiver le recepteur infrarouge


----------



## Vmul (6 Novembre 2013)

Yesss merci ça marche


----------

